# 24cc Craftsman weedwhacker



## nightmoves44 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ive got the usual problem,tries to start but dont run.I got this used weedeater cheap.The fuel filter fell out of the tank,so I went and got new fuel lines yesterday but unsure how they go so im experimenting.I also too the entire thing apart yesterday and cleaned it.specially the mag.I adusted it so i get max spark along with cleaning all the grease n crap off it.
I put it together and still same thing,it hit when i put gas into it.From looking at the pictures posted,ive got the gas lines backwards,if that how they go on all weedeater motors.Im not sure but i believe its a zama engine.Im getting ready to go back redo the lines.I def have a fuel prob.I have alot of patience and like to finish things right.Ive got plenty of compresion and decent spark,new spark plug too.I shoulda put a carb kit in it,but during cleaning it looked ok.The exhaust didnt have any screen and was fairly clean.Ill keep ys updated,Id like a pic on how the carb lines go if sum1 can help.Thanks for all the info here,this is great!!!!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Check the Sticky post at the top of the forum, there is a picture in there for the Poulan/Weedeater/Craftsmen fuel line routing. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

As geo said, check out the 2nd photo in the sticky post. If yours has the primer bulb attached to the carb, the thinner line is the fuel supply line and is the one the filter stone is attached to in the tank. The larger diameter line is the return line that goes into the tank and typically terminates into a small plastic fitting. If you have a separate primer bulb then there are a total of 3 lines to deal with and I'd be happy to explain that if needed.

If it's old enough to have the fuel lines deteriorate, I'd definitely put a gasket/diaphragm kit in it. They're only about $5 and usually available locally at your mower repair place. Double check what kind of carb you have. You mentioned Zama(by the way, they are not the engine maker, just the carb). I've seen lots of Walbro carbs on Poulan stuff. In either case you get the info directly off the carb to get the proper kit. (Check out the mfg. website as they are replete with carb info, service manuals, and other tech data). Make sure and clean out the inlet screen under the pump diaphragm when you re-do the carb and pay attention to the order of diaphragm vs gasket vs cover when you replace them. Put the new parts in exactly the same order or it will not work!

Enjoy...


----------



## nightmoves44 (Jun 11, 2008)

*update*

Ok,I got the fuel lines right.I tried starting it and it started for about 35 seconds and quit on the first pull.Now it wont hit a bit.Seems to be getting spark,but looks like weak spark to me.So im open to ideas at the moment,plus i changed the crankshaft gasket too.it also looks like its flooding out now..any ideas?

ps the only numbers i seen on the carb are 918 and below them are......... wa 226 anyone know what carb this is? the bulb is on carb too.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

The wa 226 means it's a Walbro carb, WA series, number 226.
You can look at the following link to see a parts list.
http://www.ordertree.com/ARI.aspx?Mfg=120&Model=Carburetor WA-226-1&AFID=18

The diaphragm kit is a Walbro D20-WAT. Take that number to your local repair place and they should have it. It's very common. (Keep in mind it will have parts for several carbs. You will only use 4 parts from the kit, 2 diaphragms and 2 gaskets. Pay attention and match up the parts exactly. Don't worry if your pump diaphragm is rubber and the new one is a clear dark blue plastic. Yours might also be beige plastic. Just match up the shapes. There's only 1 correct replacement for each! Again, put the new parts in the exact same way they came out. Primer side, gasket against carb, then diaphragm, then primer assy. Idle adjust or pump side, pump diaphragm against carb, then gasket, then cover.

Regarding the spark, the best way to test is with a gap type tester. Inexpensive from a local auto parts store. I doubt you have 'weak' spark. A number of us have commented on this in other threads...you either have it or you don't.

Get the carb rebuilt, and let us know where you stand b4 we start chasing some other issues! Good luck!


----------



## nightmoves44 (Jun 11, 2008)

*ty*

All righty,thanks for your help.I like things to start in 1 or 2 pulls,after 5 i give up.So it must be the carb.Sounds ez enuff,il get back when i get to the hardware store,does advance auto carry this part perhaps?,that the only store close to me.


----------



## COMP (Jun 11, 2008)

nightmoves44 said:


> All righty,thanks for your help.I like things to start in 1 or 2 pulls,after 5 i give up.So it must be the carb.Sounds ez enuff,il get back when i get to the hardware store,does advance auto carry this part perhaps?,that the only store close to me.


look online at their site ,,save the gas driving :thumbsup:


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Advance Auto Parts will not carry the carb kit. They probably carry an inexpensive gap type spark tester.

You can certainly order the carb kit online but you'll pay shipping. SearsParts carries it but their price is over twice what you can get from somewhere else plus their shipping is a tad higher, unfortunately. You need only Google the part number and go from there. You'll easily locate it and it should be $4-6 + shipping. (Sears wants about $12+$7 for the same thing). If you are going to order online, get a gap type spark tester at the same time.

Locally, check places that do any sort of mower/lawn implement repair or supplies parts. A lot of folks don't realize that the guy who has a decent inventory of Briggs and Tecumseh parts, probably has common 2 cycle parts as well, like this carb kit. Good luck!


----------



## nightmoves44 (Jun 11, 2008)

*ty*

Great,my local hardware store has to order it,and they are quite far from me.He said it would be about ten bux,and should be here tomorrow.So,I ll redo the carb and see whats happens,tThanks to everyone for your help!!!!:thumbsup:.After this episode Ill be the guy everyone around here will want fixin their weedeaters prolly(shhh, i hate it too)),lol.I took small engine repair in school many years ago.Id rather fix 4cycle engines myself.They are alot easier if ya have the tools.This weedeater comes apart with only a phillips head and one allen wrench tho,so its ez to work on,just i really hate pulling on that %#^* string!


----------

